

Are We Living Inside A Black Hole? - Towle_
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/08/23/AR2010082303622.html

======
randombit
"When the density of matter reaches gargantuan proportions (more than about
1,050 kilograms per cubic meter)"

I assume there is an a missing exponential in there (10^50?), since lead is an
order of magnitude more dense than 1050 kg/m^3

Kind of nitpicking, but with an error like this I have to wonder about how
well any of this is actually being explained. (Actually, given the accuracy
rate of news articles on a science topic I'm very familiar with, I think I
know the answer, unfortunately).

------
djacobs
Seeing as Einstein's theories are based on math + the observable universe (and
that they explain events as we see them in our universe), how can we say that
our universe is governed by a specific part of Einstein's theory, namely the
behavior of spacetime inside of black holes?

Seems fairly circular to me.

